
404 Gender not found - kiflay
http://ktewelde.co.uk/2016/06/05/gender-can%27t-be-found.html
======
sheraz
Yeah no. This whole gender thing is a parody of itself.

Government identification has gender/sex along with other bits of information
as a means of verification--just as the tags we give our pets. Sparky was born
dec 5, 2012 and is a male of the Labrador breed.

The vet finds this information helpful when diagnosing or treating a health
issue.

Stop with these gender politics. You are a very vocal minority who has made
mountains out of molehills, cry-bullied anyone who is not onboard with your
worldview, and you see insult everywhere your views are not represented.

404 rationality not found.

